# Another "Name that Tune"



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

This ones kinda easy......


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 2, 2014)

Born in the USA?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Moon River


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2014)

You guys are just too darn good. CeeCee nailed it first try. Here's your prize C.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Kburra have you still got your flash cards???
I saved them froM old site but forgot what flash drive oR external drive I used 

I think from memory one set was movie titles ???


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Born in the USA?



oh wow, that was good CeeCee, geesh!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

well my mind was like flag, baby, baby-flag, LOL!!


----------

